
We Want Your Feedback! We're Creating the Raspberry Pi of Wearable Tech [video] - confirmdenied
https://www.confirmdenied.com/designs
======
confirmdenied
We're on a mission to connect people to the music they love through their
clothing. We use wireless proximity tech to instantly launch the user's
favourite music playlist and we leave our tech fully writable to encourage
exploration of the many functions. We would love feedback from the community.

